# Separation of gold and palladium precipitate



## fishaholic5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm looking for advice on the separation of gold precipitate from a yellow precipitate that is possibly NaPd(SO3)*2H2O
The mixed precipitate was from acid/ bleach chlorination on an ore that contained some nitrates when I was first learning to process it. The precipitates were dropped with SMB.
Any help would be appreciated, I have around 150g of the mix that I would like to salvage at some stage and I've been reading this forum till my head hurts :lol:


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 20, 2018)

Pd will not drop like this. Anyhow rinse the whole mess with water several times and stay with the solids. Keep the liquids for Pd check. Rinse the solids with HNO3. Check for Pd


----------



## fishaholic5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks, the pics are of the washed and dried material.. The original solution contained both gold and palladium and the yellow precipitate dropped separately much later after the gold precipitated.
Only traces cemented from the remaining solution using copper
If you don't think its possible for the palladium to have precipitated this way what would you suggest the yellow precipitate is?


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 22, 2018)

Sorry Pd is divalent: Na2Pd(SO3)2.2H2O


----------



## fishaholic5 (Jun 23, 2018)

Thankyou very much for the clarification on the formula and help. The more I delve into refining the more I realize I have to learn


----------

